# non cuban cigars to canada



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey guys

i'm sure this has been answered before but i've tried searching with little luck. I'm looking an online shop that ships non-cubans to canada?

I'm an avid collector of cc's but i wan't to try some non cc's. Never tried a non cc and i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

biblis said:


> Hey guys
> 
> i'm sure this has been answered before but i've tried searching with little luck. I'm looking an online shop that ships non-cubans to canada?
> 
> I'm an avid collector of cc's but i wan't to try some non cc's. Never tried a non cc and i'm looking forward to it.


I will look around, in the meantime can you tell us about individuals sending cigars to Canada will they get there with just a first name and does it cost you on your end?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## biblis (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats a good question!

not sure abuot individuals but i know if a business does and its searched by customs then you gotta pay the duties (excise tax) etc.



smelvis said:


> I will look around, in the meantime can you tell us about individuals sending cigars to Canada will they get there with just a first name and does it cost you on your end?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

Cigar.com is where I order from (email Jeff Jackson, he handles international accounts) though I'm not sure if they are taking in new customers from Canada. Atlantic Cigar supposedly ships to Canada as well. There is a thread for companies that ship to Canada right here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/74525-companies-deliver-canada.html


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

muellator said:


> Cigar.com is where I order from (email Jeff Jackson, he handles international accounts) though I'm not sure if they are taking in new customers from Canada. Atlantic Cigar supposedly ships to Canada as well. There is a thread for companies that ship to Canada right here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/74525-companies-deliver-canada.html


Beat me to posting that link. You will find everything you ever wanted to know about this and more.....
Welcome to the pond.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Cigar.com doesn't take new Canadian customers. I order everything from Atlantic, Cigarplace and Taboo. Otherwise find a mule in the US and have them ship it to you.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I will look around, in the meantime can you tell us about individuals sending cigars to Canada will they get there with just a first name and does it cost you on your end?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


I've got several shipments of NCs from the US and no issues/problems. No duties either although I always order in quantities less than 20 to avoid raising red flags with customs.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Frodo said:


> I've got several shipments of NCs from the US and no issues/problems. No duties either although I always order in quantities less than 20 to avoid raising red flags with customs.


I rarely order less than twenty because of the shipping costs. Often, anything more than two boxes gets shipped in two separate packages for this reason. I've never had a problem either way.


----------



## rupuzld (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey all,

I am new to the forum and was looking for exactly this information as it seems so hit and miss with shipments to Canada. Like all the others I am very much tired of paying $15 to try a cigar to assess whether or not I would be interested enough in purchasing a box of them. The allure of some of the deals on the internet are very intriguing, I just worry about being dinged by the duty man. 

What have some others paid in duties on a box of 25 cigars purchased for approx$120.00 American.? How do they even calculate the duties and taxes on these, is there some method to the madness?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Ihave made about 6 purchases from the WTS thread on this board and all have come through without notice from custems. It helps that I keep the quantities below 20/shipment...


----------



## Oliva (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

I knoe the answer, here goes.

Any boxes of cigars coming to Canada is subject to 250% duty and taxes!

A 100$ boxes will cost another 250$ for taxes and duty, for a total of 350$

Gid bless America!

Hope this helps!

Cheers


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Oliva said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I knoe the answer, here goes.
> 
> ...


Pretty close, and that's if they go by the book and if they don't over asses the value of the cigars prior to applying duties and taxes. If you have 5 different Customs agents asses the same package you may get 5 different assessed values.


----------



## rupuzld (Jan 28, 2010)

Frodo said:


> Ihave made about 6 purchases from the WTS thread on this board and all have come through without notice from custems. It helps that I keep the quantities below 20/shipment...


Thanks for the response, can you please explain what WTS stands for, I'm guessing(Want to Sell) and where can I find the thread here.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

rupuzld said:


> Thanks for the response, can you please explain what WTS stands for, I'm guessing(Want to Sell) and where can I find the thread here.


Yes. WTS= Want to sell. I believe you have to have at least 100 posts and have been a member for 90 days before you can access/post in the WTS/WTB threads.


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

My 2 last order with Famous, i paid a bit more taxe of my bill. So cigars was 185$ + 33$ shipping and the beautiful canadian duties was 215$ crazy!!! More taxes then cigars!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sebast said:


> My 2 last order with Famous, i paid a bit more taxe of my bill. So cigars was 185$ + 33$ shipping and the beautiful canadian duties was 215$ crazy!!! More taxes then cigars!!!


Hook up with someone in the states one hand washes the other.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

My first order from Atlantic arrived today. No problems, took 8 business days (10 days total) to make it to small-town Alberta. Arrived well packed according to dad, as of course I am out of town at work when it arrives. 

I phoned in my order and despite some misgivings about giving a visa number over the phone and not getting a final cost including shipping, everything seems to have worked out well. 

I checked my visa bill and shipping costs were reasonable, and if anything the prices were the same or better than the website, plus they threw in a couple free spanish galleon cigars (I think it's their house brand). In all I am pleased.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats Roy, glad your package arrived safely :tu


----------



## rupuzld (Jan 28, 2010)

ruralhipster said:


> My first order from Atlantic arrived today. No problems, took 8 business days (10 days total) to make it to small-town Alberta. Arrived well packed according to dad, as of course I am out of town at work when it arrives.
> 
> I phoned in my order and despite some misgivings about giving a visa number over the phone and not getting a final cost including shipping, everything seems to have worked out well.
> 
> I checked my visa bill and shipping costs were reasonable, and if anything the prices were the same or better than the website, plus they threw in a couple free spanish galleon cigars (I think it's their house brand). In all I am pleased.


I just ordered from Atlantic 6 days ago and am anxiously awaiting the package, the suspense is killing me.


----------

